# ABBA Show this June 30 Qualcomm



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

Members
The ABBA will celebrate their 3rd Anniversary june 30 2012 at Qualcomm Stadium in San Diego.
Gates open at 8:30
Registration at 10:30
First show starts at 12:30
Second at 1:00
All that attend has a chance to win something.
Low Rider/Custom Car Show presented with The Dukes car Club.
So grab your canopys-load up the family and the 4 legged crew members for a great time,and enjoy this most special breed.
Thank you,
Henry


----------

